
A “joke” in the glibc manual - janvdberg
https://lwn.net/Articles/770966/
======
informatimago
There's clearly a psychological war going on, with attacks whose purpose is to
make people lost time on futile stuff. The joke is funny. Go program
something, don't discuss it!

This is sabotage 101! [http://www.businessinsider.fr/us/oss-manual-sabotage-
product...](http://www.businessinsider.fr/us/oss-manual-sabotage-
productivity-2015-11)

~~~
krapp
Who exactly is performing the "sabotage" here? The CIA? Microsoft? SJWs?

